# General > Films >  Dr Who: Day of the Doctor

## Rheghead

I like Dotd but why wasn't Peter Cushing represented in the show as one of the doctors?  ::

----------


## cptdodger

> I like Dotd but why wasn't Peter Cushing represented in the show as one of the doctors?


I wondered that myself, I found this on Wikipedia -http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dr._Who_%28Dalek_films%29

----------


## kosacid

it was a film not the series that,s why they didn't include him i think, but it was a good film though

----------


## cptdodger

From what I have read, I think it was just based on the series. Peter Cushing was a human, a doctor and his surname was Who, he also travelled with two granddaughters and a niece. Also, as it was not done by the BBC, I think that's why he is not recognised as a "Doctor"!!

----------


## RagnarRocks

I asked a friend of mine who is a bit of a fan and his response was the two actors in Dr Who films don't count as real Doctors

----------


## Rheghead

Yes but Paul McGann was just in a film and he was there in Dotd.  But the other question should be, why wasn't William Hartnell invited to play the part in the films?  It was filmed before all that regeneration stuff anyway.

----------


## cptdodger

The films with Peter Cushing were made by Amicus Productions, whereas Paul Mcgann's film was made by a collaboration between  Fox, Universal Pictures, the BBC and BBC Worldwide. Also, Paul Mcgann regenerated from Sylvester McCoy. It just sounds to me the BBC does not recognise Peter Cushing as an official Doctor.

----------


## AliRaza94

Watched this last week. I thought Christian Bale played the part very very well, Mark Wahlberg was good, but Christian stole the show. 

9/10 for this film.

----------

